# good beginner bike for the gf?



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

ok so heres the deal my gf wants to start riding with me and i told her if she likes it i will get her a nice bike instead of the wall world special she has laying around she is 5'6 and 115lbs what do u ladies ride i dont wanna spend more than $600 and a ht will be fine


----------



## sdude30 (Oct 19, 2009)

I got my girl a trek 6000 for $650. Shes about the same size, so the dart 3's don't do much for her. I think I need to adjust them now that I'm around. But all in all she likes it, just wants a "nicer" seat, i told her I need to take her on some trails I use and she wont use it as much


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

lol im looking at the 2010 specialized myka comp and im sure she will want a really padded seat to lol


----------



## sdude30 (Oct 19, 2009)

just remember she wants to START riding, so that means they still expect something to sit on haha. I checked the specialized out for mine too, but then I randomly got a deal on the trek for it being an 08 and she got a christmas present. If I remember right theyre very similar


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah this would be a christmas present


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

There are two stickies at the top of the forum-- one titled "what bike to buy the girlfriend". You might start there, then come back and ask questions if you still need more info.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks and for the ladies will u please post up what all u bought extra to making riding easier and more enjoyable so i can get it for my gf or atleast recommend it to her


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

what do you do for a living?!?!?! i'm friggin in awe!!


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol if you must know I'm in the Marines and have little to no bills which allows me to spend my money as I please and I have an amazing gf so if she wants a bike ill get her one so we can enjoy ridin togther


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

back to the topic have any of u ladies ridin the myka or comparable bikes. I would love the imput


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

Female doesn’t = beginner


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

im not saying it does but my gf has never been riding on the trails before all she has done is the normal stuff as a kid growing up i would like to get her something nice that she can use as she progresses into the sport


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Check the stickies in this forum. You can also use the search function for talk on the Myka and other models. There is some very good advice on buying a gift bike, and how to get someone into the sport that's new to it. One tip, don't get a big cushy seat, get a women specific saddle.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

those stickies are from 2005 im looking for current info to make riding more enjoyable for my gf hints why i posted in here i want to know what bikes the ladies are riding and enjoying so i might can maybe make an informed purchase for her also what saddle would u recommend for her


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Check on the last 2-4 pages here I am sure you will find at least 3 more threads on this exact topic...


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

there isnt even 2 pages in this section


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

biggoofy1 said:


> there isnt even 2 pages in this section


http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=94&page=2&pp=50&sort=lastpost&order=desc&daysprune=365

page 2 for you... and there are even threads like this on the first page. There are many more than 2 pages here btw... tricky I know.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

im not asking to be a pita i simply want good info to aid in me getting my gf something she will be able to enjoy in the future


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

So do some research on the topic, sorry but it gets rather redundant here, constantly the same question from you guys over and over again. It is like going to weight weenies and asking them to help you lighten your 34 lb bike, they have stickies and other posts for that kind of question, you would not complain if they directed you to them, why complain when we do?


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

I started with a GT Avalanche 1.0. It had deore lx, but a suntour fork. I thought it was a great bike.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

*Being Respectful of people*

Girls...it is really frustrating to watch this guy being dismissed.
He has asked us for information. Yes it is posted in other places. But if any of us had a SO who didn't bother to ask for advice and bought us a bike that was not suited to us we would be annoyed. 
I love this forum for all the issues that are women's specific. And people have been very respectful so far. We are really angry when/if the guys treat us in a dismissive way. 
I am just hoping that we can curb this attitude and help this guy and any others in the future. 
This just feels like we are trying to go to the tree house with the sign on the door (NO BOYS ALLOWED). I didn't think we were trying to do that here. We are asking the guys to be respectful in our world. And this guy particularly is doing just that. Please lets be respectful of him too.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Krash-leen said:


> Girls...it is really frustrating to watch this guy being dismissed.
> He has asked us for information. Yes it is posted in other places. But if any of us had a SO who didn't bother to ask for advice and bought us a bike that was not suited to us we would be annoyed.
> I love this forum for all the issues that are women's specific. And people have been very respectful so far. We are really angry when/if the guys treat us in a dismissive way.
> I am just hoping that we can curb this attitude and help this guy and any others in the future.
> This just feels like we are trying to go to the tree house with the sign on the door (NO BOYS ALLOWED). I didn't think we were trying to do that here. We are asking the guys to be respectful in our world. And this guy particularly is doing just that. Please lets be respectful of him too.


It will be fun to see if you write the same thing in 2 years. No one is being disrespectful, but if you feel that the answers are inadequate, you could do the search for him and list all the links in one post. If your list is good we could ask Impy to update the sticky. I and others have done this in the past, and it is always good to have newer members do the same.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

I truly do understand not doing the work for someone.
But the guy just asked a simple question and I did respond to him. 
It took about 3 min. to answer his question. 
I did my own research for my bike and would not necessarily take this guy by the hand.

Agreed the direction toward the stickies was a good place to go, it just feels like there's no love for this guy at all. 
I may be dead in 2 years, so I need to be true to me now. And just because I don't know this guy doesn't make me feel good at all not answering his question. 
Guess I am odd woman out, but newbie or not, it doesn't feel right to me to be disrespectful.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Summation of stickies: buy a $600 gift certificate and help her select one that fits properly and makes her smile. 2005 or 2009, the advice is still the same: all recommendations of what other people are riding are irrelevant if the bike doesn't feel right to the person who will be riding it.


----------



## MaineSara (Oct 17, 2009)

If she is athletic and really wanting to ride I'd suggest getting her a bike that you would have bought for yourself when you were starting out but really wanting to get into it... My husband introduced me to biking and he bought me a smaller version of the bike he had. I knew it was something I was going to stick with and I wanted what he had.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

thank u very much for the info and she is athletic and krash leen thanks u for ur pm it was very helpfull


----------



## OnYourLeft (Apr 25, 2008)

The Specialized Myka is a great starter bike. She'll notice a big difference between that and the "wall world special". If she really takes to the sport, she might want to upgrade in a year or two. Specialized's women's line of bikes is top notch PLUS if you ever have frame issues, the warranty program is exceptional.

Please don't get her a fat saddle! Get a women's specific. My favorite (and I've ridden on a lot of saddles) is the Specialized Ariel. It's in the Body Geometry line and has been made specifically for women on mountain bikes. Softer, wider saddles do not equal a better ride.

Good quality padded cycling shorts are a must. Pearl Izumi and Shebeest both have excellent chamois in their capri cycling pants (if she doesn't feel comfortable in lycra, then baggy shorts or capris are a great alternative, but get them with a good chamois).

Chamois Butt'r to keep the friction to a minimum... get her a small trial tube at your LBS. Makes for an interesting stocking stuffer if the bike is an xmas gift.

Find a women's mountain bike clinic just to help get her skills better. This will give her more confidence and she'll have more fun riding with you.

I hope she sticks with the mountain biking. We need more gals in this sport


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

louisssss said:


> lol its funny how the girls (some) think they're the **** in this subforum, dismissing all the guy to just do his own research. this IS his research lol...
> 
> theres no "leave, go do your own research, read some 3 year old thread to get your own answers" in other forums.


Ummmm... yeah.... about the 3 year old threads. I counted at least 8 threads in the last 2 months (yeah, of THIS year) about "what bike to buy the girlfriend/wife", bikes for smaller women, first bikes, bikes for taller women, and several comparing several RECENT makes and models. Plenty of info already out there. Not my fault the OP doesn't know how to do a search.

I never answer threads like these because all I know is what works for me. I discovered what worked for me by going out and test riding bikes.

A lot of the info in the stickies is general advice that applies today just as much as it did 3 years ago. See Formica's reply earlier in this thread.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

biggoofy1 said:


> thanks and for the ladies will u please post up what all u bought extra to making riding easier and more enjoyable so i can get it for my gf or atleast recommend it to her


To make riding "easier," I bought this:









Honestly, I understand where most of the women who have replied to this are coming from... buying a bike for your girlfriend is no different that buying a bike for yourself. It seems like that'd be common sense, but apparently a smaller-than-you beginner is a special breed.

No matter... there's good advice here & elsewhere. My $.02 is that whatever you get, make sure she gets a professional fit, good shorts, and has lots o fun while she's learning.


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

*not the only one*

So glad to know I'm not the only one that thought this gu was being dismissed. 
Also glad to see that others are really starting to answer him.:thumbsup:


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

well thanks very much to those who have helped me and the gf are going riding this weekend and she is using her old bike but for christmas if she likes it im going to get her a myka comp and a nice gift certificate to get all the extra goodies for the bike that she wants


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

I am glad we were of some help. I don't know about your GF, but getting new pink gear makes me happy.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah im going to help her pick out a nice pink helmet and jersey ect ect haha i really hope i can get her into it like i am


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

biggoofy1 said:


> yeah im going to help her pick out a nice pink helmet and jersey ect ect haha i really hope i can get her into it like i am


Ah...a man with a plan....I like :thumbsup:


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey,

Just my .02cents .
Make sure to get her a small frame since she is not very tall. 
Also, consider buying a shorter stem because most regular bikes are not built for the shorter length of a women's arm and being over extended is NOT a great thing.
Take the time to explain and adjust saddle height and the for and aft so that you can prevent knee injury or pain which would most likely discourage her from riding.
If she would go for it, I would get her a singlespeed. Let her get used to riding a bike again on some different terrain and then get her a geared bike. The gears on a bike along with watching for obstacles on trail are sometimes overwhelming to women.
Definately take her to the bike shop with you and show her EVERY bike you can and explain everything about them. Let her look and question before you ever purchase the bike.
After all, she'll be the one riding it and claiming it for herself.

I'm sure this is very obvious stuff to most people but just make sure you remember them
when you go to get your partner to ride with you. It is the best thing in the world and I am so glad that my fiance rides with me. He is the best and he has been very patient. I wouldn't be riding the stuff I ride today if it were not for him.
:thumbsup:


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

slackette said:


> If she would go for it, I would get her a singlespeed. Let her get used to riding a bike again on some different terrain and then get her a geared bike. The gears on a bike along with watching for obstacles on trail are sometimes overwhelming to women.


Even better would be a fully rigid bike -- it'll teach her how to "ride loose" much faster than a boingy bike will. Brakes that are only so-so are helpful too... nothing teaches a newbie how to ride stuff faster than not being able to stop in time. 

I'm only sort-of kidding here. My first bike was fully rigid and had really sucky canti-brakes. While not being able to stop in time forced me to learn how to ride stuff... it's not for everyone.


----------



## WickedGood (Aug 19, 2008)

I will say right now if I had to ride a single speed when I first started out I would not be biking today. And I started biking in relatively good shape from a very ative lifestyle.


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

You could get her a Surly Monkey or a Redline Monocog 29er.
The Monocog is about $550 after taxes in most states if I remember correctly.
It won't break the bank and it is a lot of fun to ride. She won't have to
worry about any suspension compressing when she goes over anything, so
she never really has to worry about an endo which will really help her in
overcomming more obstacles.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats too funny.. implying ss bikes have bad brakes.. anyhow, the more important thing here is not really the bike, its the fit, and how YOU approach her, and handle your first rides together. If you think she will be impressed with YOUR skills, you are wrong. Stay behind her at all times, and leave YOUR riding buddies out of it for a while. Always be supportive and encourage her every chance you get.. take it slow.. and teach her the basics on body positions on the bike, explain everything, including the difference between the front brake, and the rear. Its your attitude that matters most. The rest is trivial BS. If you would like to see a success story in pictures, search the thread "Redline Flight Action Shots" in the single speed forums.. also this one, "The girl can ride!" in the manufacturer forums for Redline. Thats my Slackette, she rides rigid ss 29uh by choice. I am very proud of her, and she started out riding the same style ss bike. She rides better than most men I know, and the phrase "Sally line" means nothing to her. She rocks!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

P.S. Sticks tongue out, and leaves.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*Here I will save you the trouble..*

Here is my Fiancee, doing it her way.
Did I say she Rocks?


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*A couple more..*

Girls rock SS's well mine does anyway!


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

slackette said:


> She won't have to
> worry about any suspension compressing when she goes over anything, so
> she never really has to worry about an endo which will really help her in
> overcomming more obstacles.


Really? Rigid, will help her overcome more obstacles? Hmmm


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

tiffanyinanthem said:


> Really? Rigid, will help her overcome more obstacles? Hmmm


Yep... her pictures are on the thread now.. I gotta brag on her. :cornut:


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

mo0se said:


> Thats too funny.. *implying ss bikes have bad brakes*..


Just where was this "implied"?

I mentioned bad brakes (in addition to fully rigid) as a bit of a joke/sarcasm, no relation to SS whatsoever since I said, "_Brakes that are only so-so are helpful too..._" I don't see how this implies that a SS bike has bad brakes? Perhaps a remedial course in reading comprehension is in your future?


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

louisssss said:


> lol its funny how the girls (some) think they're the **** in this subforum, dismissing all the guy to just do his own research. this IS his research lol...
> 
> theres no "leave, go do your own research, read some 3 year old thread to get your own answers" in other forums.
> 
> ...


Huh, woulda been nice to know to look out for the A1 vs M4 frames... Thats something I completely didn't notice or think about when I helped my gf buy her myka sport....


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

deanna said:


> Just where was this "implied"?
> 
> I mentioned bad brakes (in addition to fully rigid) as a bit of a joke/sarcasm, no relation to SS whatsoever since I said, "_Brakes that are only so-so are helpful too..._" I don't see how this implies that a SS bike has bad brakes? Perhaps a remedial course in reading comprehension is in your future?


I misunderstood the bad joke... sorry.  I will look closer next time.. for more sarcasm, and an informative contribution.


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Rigid*



mo0se said:


> Yep... her pictures are on the thread now.. I gotta brag on her. :cornut:


Many props to who ever can rock the rigid.

I'm not sure where the OP is from but not too many people out here in AZ ride rigid 100% of the time. And for a reason, having that as your only bike here will kick your @ss and limit your riding. Our trails are technical, rocky and way loose -sure you could do it "all on a rigid" but why do that to yourself?

Riding ss is another story......... Way fun! (but then again probably not as your only bike)

Tiff


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm not so sure about the recommendations of a rigid or SS_* for a beginner.*_...


----------



## MaineSara (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm loving my ss rigid 29er! I can't imagine going back to anything else...

I'm sure everyone learned differently but when my husband first started taking me out on rides I didn't want him behind me....I wanted him in front so I could see what and how he was approaching obstacles. It was very helpful as I was learning what was possible on a bike.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

MaineSara said:


> I'm loving my ss rigid 29er! I can't imagine going back to anything else...
> 
> I'm sure everyone learned differently but when my husband first started taking me out on rides I didn't want him behind me....I wanted him in front so I could see what and how he was approaching obstacles. It was very helpful as I was learning what was possible on a bike.


 What I mean by that is, to stay close... not getting to far ahead, and ride at her pace. When she encounters something she may not be ready for, he can show her the best way to handle it. Either by doing it for her, or getting off his bike to be the safety net.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

wow this has become a very informative thread thanks for all the great info


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 11, 2009)

I had this one built for my wife for under $600. It's a ht 29 and she had a blast riding it for the first time this past weekend down at bent creek. She really likes how the bigger wheels roll much easier over rocks and roots. She's really excited to ride it again this weekend.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

*Looks great!*

Smart with the 29er... I am looking for a 29er as a second bike.


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

UnderPar said:


> I had this one built for my wife for under $600. It's a ht 29 and she had a blast riding it for the first time this past weekend down at bent creek. She really likes how the bigger wheels roll much easier over rocks and roots. She's really excited to ride it again this weekend.


Very nice! BTW, many of us do like things that look pretty. I'm building a 29er for myself as a winter project. It started when I found a small '08 Paragon frame in the forums in a nice baby blue. Where this one is violet and white, I envision mine being baby blue and black when it's finished. Clean looking and purty.


----------



## pangster (Mar 11, 2005)

biggoofy1 said:


> ok so heres the deal my gf wants to start riding with me and i told her if she likes it i will get her a nice bike instead of the wall world special she has laying around she is 5'6 and 115lbs what do u ladies ride i dont wanna spend more than $600 and a ht will be fine


have you thought about renting a bike first. she might not like it. it takes a special breed of woman to love MTB. my friends and i all ride and love MTB but i know more women that ride road bikes because they can't handle riding off road. i also say let another girl take her riding. from my experience, men are the worst at encouraging women to ride. it took me almost six years to start riding in large groups of people that were better than me. i guess i was intimidated. now i could care less because i have better skills.

my first bike was a 2001 marin palisades trail. i rocked it for six years until i got a FS bike. it wasn't women's specific but i don't remember if there was any WSD back then. i'm an extremely small person and i can't rock any WSD stuff they're selling nowdays. they all feel too short.

since you're in a budget, have you thought about buying a used bike? i bought a used jamis dakar team frame, used mazocchi marathon fork, and new race face ride xc crankset. everything else was donated from my friends and my used parts pile in the garage. total cost $450. the bike is going to be used for our newbie rides. we have one once a week and there's always someone's friend or girlfriend that wants to try riding but isn't willing to commit to buying one.

good luck


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Duvers said:


> Very nice! BTW, many of us do like things that look pretty. I'm building a 29er for myself as a winter project. It started when I found a small '08 Paragon frame in the forums in a nice baby blue. Where this one is violet and white, I envision mine being baby blue and black when it's finished. Clean looking and purty.


form over function, women do this all the time. including my gf, she'd rather keep her crappy dart 3 because its black and matches her frame than take my Recon for free. why is it that women chose the way something looks when its clearly worse than the alternative?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I kind of wonder the same thing when I see what women's boyfriends post about them on the internet.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> I kind of wonder the same thing when I see what women's boyfriends post about them on the internet.


u wonder the same thing; why women chose form over function?
pls clarify what u mean


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

louisssss said:


> form over function, women do this all the time. including my gf, she'd rather keep her crappy dart 3 because its black and matches her frame than take my Recon for free. why is it that women chose the way something looks when its clearly worse than the alternative?


Did she even remotely say that she would be sacrificing any sort of function for her form?

She just said she plans to build her a really pretty looking powder blue and black bike. Black likely meaning her fork, which jee hokey there are a ton of really nice black forks.

I have a Mojo SL with a white frame, white and red crossmax SLR wheels, a fox float R with red decals, red kingset, elixr CR's, white WTB Vigo Team saddle, XTR crankset, SLX FD, XT shadow RD etc. I would hardly call that build form over function, unless you think that I might do better with the blue decals that Fox sends with their forks...

So it isnt that we take form over function, its that we take both form AND function into mind when building up our bikes.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

My ex-GF tried a number of different bikes--including the Myka--before settling on the Gary Fisher women's specific hardtail. It fit her just right. I can't remember what model it is. It's light blue. She bought it last year and paid between $600 and $700.


----------

